# I hope it rains



## Jgon

Does "I hope it rains" translate to 비가 올 바라?


----------



## Rance

Technically it is "비가 오길 바라".
In practice, everyone, well most I'd say, says, "비가 오길 *바래*".


----------



## Jgon

Thanks~


----------



## MOJO_JOJO

I think "hope" is more like "좋겠다." say that you're going on a picnic tomorrow with your friend, and you'd say "I hope it's sunny", which translates to "날씨가 좋았으면 좋겠어."
But "wish" can translate to "좋겠다" as well. If you were with your friend hanging out and it's raining now, you'd say "I wish it was sunny", which translates to "날씨가 좋았으면 좋을텐데.."


----------



## Michelle Jang

비가 왔으면 좋겠다~~
비가 내렸으면 좋겠다!


----------



## Environmentalist

바라 is gramatically correct.
But, from a colloquialistic viewpoint, it sounds really strange cause no one follow the grammar rule in that case.
What Muchell Jang said above is more common.


----------

